# Complex Chaos - Juice Reviews



## baksteen8168 (22/5/15)

*Company:* Complex Chaos
*Product Name: *Complex Chaos - Cinnamon Cookies
*Product Image:*




*

Reviewer: *Baksteen8168
*
Mod: *Smok M80
*Watts/Volts: *18w
*
Atomiser: *Kayfun V4
*Wire: *28g Kanthal
*Coil Resistance: *0.85 (2mm)
*Wicking Material: *Native Wicks
*
Strength: *6mg
*Method of Vaping: *Lung Hits
*Price: *R140 / 30ml
*Website: *www.complexchaos.co.za

*Website blurb: *
A timeless flavour combination of sweet cinnamon combined with the richness of cream.

*Reviewer Notes:*
Cinnamon and slight cream on the inhale. 
Cinnamon with more pronounced cream on exhale. 

I get a good Cinnamon and slight cream flavor on the inhale. Not overpowering and both flavors compliment each other very well. On the exhale the Cream is a bit more pronounced and changes the flavor to a cinnamon biscuit type flavor. Think cinnamon tennis biscuits - just a bit more cinamonny and less sweet. Throat hit is between low and mild. Vapor production is average.
*
Similar to:*
Can't compare - First cinnamon type I have tried
*
Avoid if:*
Avoid if you don't like Cinnamon, cream or biscuits

*Final Note:*
Ultimately a liquid that tastes like it states on the bottle.

*ADV?:*
It could be, but not for me. That being said, I will definitely buy this again to keep in rotation. Just not a singular ADV for me.
*
Nom Scale:*
I would say a solid NOM

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/5/15)

@skola - as promised
@ComplexChaos - Tagging for relevance


----------



## skola (22/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @skola - as promised
> @ComplexChaos - Tagging for relevance


Thanks for the great review. Like you, I've never tried a cinnamon type juice before, but I love cinnamon. Wonder if this was inspired by the famous Snickerdoodle @ComplexChaos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/5/15)

Thanks for a great review, @baksteen8168. Have been eyeing the juices from ComplexChaos for some time. All comments on this forum thus far have been positive. Now that you have broken the ice we shall maybe see some more reviews.
Cinnamon vapes unfortunately do not suit my palate at all, but am looking out for their Coconut and Peaches jooses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (22/5/15)

@baksteen8168 
Thank you so much for taking the time to review the juice, we really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/5/15)

skola said:


> Thanks for the great review. Like you, I've never tried a cinnamon type juice before, but I love cinnamon. Wonder if this was inspired by the famous Snickerdoodle @ComplexChaos?



Pleasure @skola - The juice should suit you. Cinnamon is definitely present here 



Andre said:


> Thanks for a great review, @baksteen8168. Have been eyeing the juices from ComplexChaos for some time. All comments on this forum thus far have been positive. Now that you have broken the ice we shall maybe see some more reviews.
> Cinnamon vapes unfortunately do not suit my palate at all, but am looking out for their Coconut and Peaches jooses.



Pleasure @Andre - I am not a fan of Coconut , but If this juice is anything to go by it should be a nice one.



ComplexChaos said:


> @baksteen8168
> Thank you so much for taking the time to review the juice, we really appreciate it.



Pleasure @ComplexChaos - Looking forward to trying some more in the future. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/5/15)

Try troubled monkey.... soooo much goodness. Takes the cinnamon and klaps it with some banana! ! 






For the love of the vape... from the mobile...on tspatalk...yes spelling mistakes and weird sentsncrs are expected

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Great review @baksteen8168 
Thanks for sharing
You rock!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

Silver said:


> Great review @baksteen8168
> Thanks for sharing
> You rock!!


Only a Pleasure


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/11/15)

Company: *Complex Chaos @ComplexChaos*
Product Name: *Coconut Comfort*





*Reviewer: *CloudmanJHB

*Mod:* Koopor Mini 
*Watts/Volts: *22

*Atomiser:* Kangertech Subtank RDA
*Coil Resistance:* .5
*Wicking Material:* OEM Cotton

*Strength:* 0mg
*Price: *R140 (30mg)
*Website:* http://www.complexchaos.com/

*Website blurb: *A tropical taste of toasted coconut infused with whipped cream and a light aroma of baked pie crust.

*Reviewer Notes: *Absolutely yummy, cannot get enough of this vape! Nice thick milky vape which tastes and has the smells to me of roasted coconut marshmallow and baked goodies. We love this sauce, and would highly recommend it to those dessert lovers. 
Found a favorite with this one.

*Similar to:* Nothing I have had yet!

*Avoid if:* You don't like coconut or sweet sauces.


*ADV :* Without a doubt all day long 
*
Nom Scale:*
holy freaking nom batman

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Company: *Complex Chaos @ComplexChaos*
> Product Name: *Coconut Comfort*
> 
> 
> ...


Great review, thanks. I got the same flavours. Am a coconut juice lover, but did not like the roasted taste in this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/11/15)

Thanks ! 

Ah right yeah its definitely a roastier coconut flavor


----------



## ComplexChaos (9/11/15)

Thank you very much @CloudmanJHB for taking the time to review our juice, glad you like it.
We really do appreciate it.

Kind Regards,
Peter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (19/12/15)

So am I doing it wrong?

I bought some troubled monkey recently and I get a somewhat muted nutty flavour rather than the banana/rum I was expecting. Perhaps its my palette and the banana is really subtle or is this juice designed for sub-ohm vaping. I'm using an Aerotank v2 with a 2 ohm coil at around 8W (any higher and it tastes burnt)?

Do I maybe need to steep it, the colour is a pale yellow not a darker brown like in the image above?

Thanks!


----------



## Duffie12 (19/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> So am I doing it wrong?
> 
> I bought some troubled monkey recently and I get a somewhat muted nutty flavour rather than the banana/rum I was expecting. Perhaps its my palette and the banana is really subtle or is this juice designed for sub-ohm vaping. I'm using an Aerotank v2 with a 2 ohm coil at around 8W (any higher and it tastes burnt)?
> 
> ...



Okay. So please ignore my post above. Seems like my Aerotank V2 just performs really poorly. Worse than the vape-o I thought I was upgrading from.

Will try again with 1.5 ohm coils (hopefully it's just that the 2 ohms it came with are duds) otherwise it's R200 out the window.


----------



## Duffie12 (23/12/15)

I can now review Troubled Monkey (0 mg) properly:

Got new coils in the Aerotank V2 (1.8 Ohm VOCC). I'm vaping it at around 10W.
Caveat: I'm new to the Aerotank and anything other than a Vape-O and of course YMMV, palettes and preferences are different.

The description says Banana, Rum with hints of Vanilla. To me the best description of this flavour would be "Banana Bread", it does have a mild nutty undertone along with the vanilla. The banana is also a bit subtle and as I mentioned more reminiscent of banana bread rather than something like those banana flavoured sweets.

This juice grows on you. I was a little underwhelmed initially (was previously vaping Cherry and Melon flavours which were quite sweet) but after getting used to it it is a pleasant change from the sweet fruity flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/12/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Company: *Complex Chaos @ComplexChaos*
> Product Name: *Coconut Comfort*
> 
> 
> ...



A different reviewer's notes : Really good. I can compare it to these coconut cover marshmallows you find, only it is not that sweet ( a good thing ) . I was licking my teeth afterwards thinking there must be a piece of coconut stuck somewhere ....

*Mod:* Dripbox 60
*Watts/Volts: 30 W*

*Atomiser:* Dripbox 60 BF RDA
*Coil Resistance:* .4
*Wicking Material:* OEM Cotton

*Strength:* 3mg

Nom Scale:
Nom Nom Nom ( just short of holy freaking nom batman )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/12/16)

Hmmmm wonder when they will be releasing a new juice? They have fantastic juices so something new would be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

